# I may have found the perfect dupe for Mac's Candy Yum Yum



## NataliePerez (May 17, 2011)

This one is Stila's Exhilirating and the color is just a tad bit pinker than CYY, yet still the closest dupe I've found; So for all of you who missed out on CYY go pick this up!






  	MAC's Candy Yum Yum from the Quite Cute collection


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 5, 2011)

Holy cow, I HAVE to have this! Thanks so much for posting this! You look great in it BTW


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 5, 2011)

wow so pretty! I may have to get this, it's the best dupe so far thanks


----------



## babybluesnv (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous but I could never pull it off


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll definitely be checking this out next time I'm at Sephora.


----------



## SmashCakes (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I was definitely kinda angry that I missed Candy Yum Yum


----------



## Selenite (Sep 19, 2011)

That one's a beauty.  Thanks for posting swatches.


----------

